# Pokemon Personality Types!



## JamUsagi (Aug 13, 2015)

For this game, if the last post is a Pokemon, interpret what type you would peg it as. If the last post is a type, find a Pokemon to represent that type!

I'll start with:









Try not to repeat others' Pokemon!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INTP, but could be INTJ or ISTP depending on the moveset, the latter if the trainer is a n00b and gives this mostly defensive Pokemon tons of physical attacks, which tbh is what I would probably do because I'm all-out offensive.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

^lol I actually liked the idea of this thread.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> INTP, but could be INTJ or ISTP depending on the moveset, the latter if the trainer is a n00b and gives this mostly defensive Pokemon tons of physical attacks, which tbh is what I would probably do because I'm all-out offensive.


INTJ


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ENFP. Opposer of Dialga, an obvious ISTJ.


----------



## JamUsagi (Aug 13, 2015)

Hmm... INTJ because of that Death Glare[sup]TM[/sup].


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

ExFP?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

ESTP


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

ISFJ


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Well it's hard to say. Some Fi type maybe? INFP?


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

INFJ


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

ENFP


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

IxTP


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

ISTJ


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

ISFP


----------



## JamUsagi (Aug 13, 2015)

INFP


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

ENFJ 
Pokedex Black/White 2 entry for Lucario : "By reading the auras of all things, it can tell how others are feeling from over half a mile away."


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ESFJ, but could be any kind of SF. But, the aspects of Mega Lopunny point more directly to ESFJ.


----------



## Kimochiru (Aug 12, 2015)

I would have said Lopunny is an xSTJ due to its overly cautious nature and dislike of being startled, though ESFJ would be my second guess ^^

Toxicroak could either be a naughty ESTP or a withdrawn INTJ. Depends on the move set, or how it's perceived.

I can't post images yet, so…

*Stunfisk*


I had to XD


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Hmmmm, I'll say ISTP somehow


----------



## JusticeBreaker (Apr 29, 2015)

Seems xNFP from what i remember


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

ENTP


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

IxTJ


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

@jennalee

Looks like some kind of high class female. ISTJ. Like Cruella de Vil.










This is the pokemon called Muk.










Cute avatar btw.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Metagross → Let's say INTP because the pokedex emphasize his analysis skill. He's also a psychic type, and this type seems to fit with intuition.
"With four linked brains, it’s more intelligent than a supercomputer, and it uses calculations to analyze foes."



Muk → Si-dom seems like a good deal, because Muk can somewhat modifiy its body, and this entry emphasize the sensation trait.
"It prefers warm and humid habitats. In the summertime, the toxic substances in its body intensify, making MUK reek like putrid kitchen garbage."

It's hard to tell apart Te and Fe. Let's say Te because it doesn't really look warm. ISTJ maybe.

*Next :*








Gengar ^.^


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTP, classic trickster, cold in feeling


----------



## JamUsagi (Aug 13, 2015)

xNFP, I guess...


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

ESFP








;3


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

ESFP


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

ESTJ

mightyena:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ESXJ


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

ISFJ


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

INFJ


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

ESFJ


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

ISFP


----------



## JamUsagi (Aug 13, 2015)

ESFP


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I have never seen that before. INTP?









Jirachi


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

ENFP

Dragonite:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Could be perceived as any kind of NF, but since INFP is the least likely, I'm going with ENFJ.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

ISTP!


----------

